# gravel driveways/circular driveways



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi,

I was told that gravel driveways and circular driveways are more difficult to plow.

What is the strategy for these and what type of price difference?

Would you charge more for a gravel driveway than that of a pavement driveway? how much?


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

I charge 50-100 because they are difficult they look easy but no.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

anj4ever6236;871187 said:


> I charge 50-100 .


Beers? ................


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;871192 said:


> Beers? ................


I charge 73 Beers for a gravel drive.....Yes gravel drives take more time. You want to pay attention not to plow all the gravel up...It all boils down to attention to detail


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Matson Snow;871245 said:


> I charge 73 Beers for a gravel drive.....


Not a bad price.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;871245 said:


> I charge 73 Beers for a gravel drive.....Yes gravel drives take more time. You want to pay attention not to plow all the gravel up...It all boils down to attention to detail


Was it a tough decision to raise your price from 72 beers since that was 6 even 12 packs? :laughing:


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

anj4ever6236;871187 said:


> I charge 50-100 because they are difficult they look easy but no.


which, gravel or circular?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;871301 said:


> Was it a tough decision to raise your price from 72 beers since that was 6 even 12 packs? :laughing:


It was the toughest decision of my life..But i had to do it...


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

anj4ever6236;871187 said:


> I charge 50-100 because they are difficult they look easy but no.


50-100 for what? gravel or circular?


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

For both i have a conrete circular drive way i charge 75 plus 30 of salt if needed. 

And gravel i charge a 2 car wide by 3 65 per push. I mean if they wanna pay if not bye bye. i just got out bid from a small lawn company by 25 bucks..


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

anj4ever6236;881973 said:


> For both i have a conrete circular drive way i charge 75 plus 30 of salt if needed.
> 
> And gravel i charge a 2 car wide by 3 65 per push. I mean if they wanna pay if not bye bye. i just got out bid from a small lawn company by 25 bucks..


thank you for your response, that is helpful. just for reference, what would you charge for this 2 car wide by 3 car long driveway if it were paved? and i assume this is your first incremental price?


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

i would charge 60..the lowest 45 but i dont really mess with those because alot of people always complain about scratching pavers especially Unilock but hey i dont blame them.


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

anj4ever6236;881993 said:


> i would charge 60..the lowest 45 but i dont really mess with those because alot of people always complain about scratching pavers especially Unilock but hey i dont blame them.


oh i wasnt talking pavers i meant paved like cement, standard driveway..


----------



## anj4ever6236 (Nov 16, 2009)

o lol well 30-40


----------



## godjwood (Oct 15, 2009)

anj4ever6236;881999 said:


> o lol well 30-40


so just to clarify it, a cement driveway you would normally charge $40 for you would charge $65 for if it was a stone driveway instead?

From what I have read, they dont seem too bad.. people have said just first few times u have to raise your blade an inch or so until the gravel freezes then you can plow it regular?


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

From what I have read, they dont seem too bad.. people have said just first few times u have to raise your blade an inch or so until the gravel freezes then you can plow it regular? 

Yeah good luck with that, unless it is perfectly level and flat you will always dig in somewhere.


----------



## Snowpusher78 (Dec 20, 2009)

Gravel is a pain i have plowed one for 7 years lost it this year which is fine with me, my opinion is to stay away from gravel drives if you can, only have one gravel lot now but its a church and the majority of the lot is paved so it goes along with the job.


----------

